# Irrational Thought #5



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

I can't commit to anything. What if I get sick?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What if I am well?If I am too sick that day I can renegotiate the committment so that I can take care of my health and have it work for everyone involved.People are understanding and I won't be the first, the last, or the only person to have to break or renegotiate because I am sick. Afterall normal people get sick and can't make it to things.I know how to control my IBS well enough that even if I am having a bad day I can function well enough to go.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I can commit to most things. But since I have a definite monthly flare up & I'm new at this hypno thing, I may have to skip just the most stressful or emotionally charged situations at that time. (And I hope to be able to manage the IBS even better in the future.) But currently, for 75% of the time I can commit & not worry about the IBS cause I can manage most situations very well. BQ


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

What if I go nuts?I CANNOT let this condition ruin my life. I WILL go enjoy and make commitments. I will continue to try and manage the IBS as best as I can. Most of the time I am OK, and on those occasions when I am not, I'll either lay low, or if I'm out, I'll do what I have to do and know that most people can be understanding.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The more commited on am to understanding and managing my IBS and feeling better, the more commited and free I am to do 'anything'.The statement itself is negative and hence if I think it it will cause a negative responce in my symptoms.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## MaryBeth (Apr 9, 1999)

If I am sick, I am sick. I cannot eliminate my IBS--I have to accept that I have this illness. Like other people having heart disease or migraines, there is nothing I can do about it. I will participate as much as I can and take care of myself when needed. I will not feel guilty for being sick with my illness.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I think this a lot and usually commit to things and then think...I can cancel if I need to...I'm not sure this is really helpful as it gives me an excuse to pull out.


----------

